# [SOLVED] Burning mp4 file and srt file together to DVD



## mikeo45 (Aug 11, 2008)

I usually use DVD Flick to burn video files such as mp4 to DVDs, but DVD Flick doesn't support subtitle srt files. Has anyone any suggestions for a suitable program for this? Thanks


----------



## mikeo45 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Burning mp4 file and srt file together to DVD*

Solved! I read the DVD Flick guide (DUH!) and found out how to add the subtitle file.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

glad to hear - if in doubt,read the instructions! :smile: thanks for posting back


----------

